# Best Grouper Bait?



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

All,

With grouper season opening this weekend, what is some of the best bait to use?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, gag will still be closed but for scamp I like a small pinfish about 3-4 inches long or a small finger mullet.


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

Gag opens on the 1st


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

presnells said:


> Gag opens on the 1st


 In state waters only up to 9 miles offshore.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

I think any live bait is good but pin fish is the best. You can catchem with cut bait but live bait will help not catch aka-white snapper(porgy).Live bait will put more grouper in the boat.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

sand perch... better know as a squirrel fish


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

alm said:


> I think any live bait is good but pin fish is the best. You can catchem with cut bait but live bait will help not catch aka-white snapper(porgy).Live bait will put more grouper in the boat.


alm, what do you know bout them groupa anyway??? I thought you were giving up them nasty fish for some trolling..... :thumbup:


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

younghooker said:


> sand perch... better know as a squirrel fish


This. And there's no other bait that's even close, imo.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

younghooker said:


> sand perch... better know as a squirrel fish


 
A Squirrel Fish is Grouper Crack inshore!

Offshore, 180ft+, slap of bonita works really well if you don't have livebait. Inshore, the snappers will pick a bonita slab apart.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

swhiting said:


> alm, what do you know bout them groupa anyway??? I thought you were giving up them nasty fish for some trolling..... :thumbup:


 Ok Steve i tried trolling for 30mins and did not catch any thing so im going back to bottom fishing.Maybe give it one more try.(PS :whistling:i dident tell them about your special grouper bait).


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

No one mentioned a small snapper cut into a "Pork Chop".

Maybe it's just a "Old Salt" trick.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

ALM, I appreciate your discretion....

X-shark, using reef species and especially those with a limit and season is illegal..... nobody on the PFF participates in that old fable


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Squirrel fish and Pin Fish are great...I have a couple of times used eels and blue crabs to good effect.:thumbsup:


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

large jig with strip of bonita


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

mingo until it dies... then butterfly


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

using reef species and especially those with a limit and season is illegal..... nobody on the PFF participates in that old fable


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

swhiting said:


> ALM, I appreciate your discretion....
> 
> X-shark, using reef species and especially those with a limit and season is illegal..... nobody on the PFF participates in that old fable


 yall are funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

seachaser said:


> large jig with strip of bonita


This has produced the largest grouper for me.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

octopus or a big pig fish


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

85okhai said:


> *octopus* or a big pig fish


 
Ding ding ding ding.... We have a winner, tell him what he's won Johnny.....


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

how2fish said:


> ..... blue crabs to good effect.:thumbsup:


I remember catching a grouper and he puked a crab when he hit the fish box.... Thought since then that they have a rock gut and jaws of steel.

There are some real good baits, but I think what this thread shows is that if you've got a good spot, mix it up a little. You may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

The normal bait used on a fish finder is cut bait, either squid or small fish, and occasionally a small live bait.


----------

